# Welches Network Attached Storage (NAS) für Netzwerk mit Mac/Win?



## mingelburns (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche für ein bestehendes Netzwerk mit sowohl Windows- als auch Macintosh-Rechnern eine geeignete FileServer-Variante. Das Netzwerk hat Verbindung mit dem Internet (Schutz?), der Server soll aber nur intern erreichbar sein. Dabei bin ich auf NAS-Systeme gestoßen, die anscheinend genau das erfüllen, was ich mir vorstelle:

- Einfache Installation und Integrierung in das Netzwerk
- Alle Rechner, sowohl Mac als auch Win können darauf zugreifen
- Sind je nach Bedarf später noch erweiterbar

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit solch einem System gemacht und kann mir sagen, welches er mir empfehlen würde.

Die Größe sollte zwischen 500 und 1000 GB liegen.

Gruß
mingel


----------

